# Dynaudio mw180 pair



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

i am selling a pair of dynaudio in mint condition(not a scratch)
will ship to europe and uk.

Dynaudio MW 180 pair 2 pieces of hiend car audio woofers in mint condition


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

up with reduced price 

Dynaudio MW 180 pair 2 pieces of hiend car audio woofers in mint condition | eBay


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

up again


----------

